# Kann Fischereischein verlängert werden?



## JimKnopf74 (31. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen!!

Ich habe folgende Frage:

Habe von meinem Vater die komplette Angelausrüstung bekommen. Habe als Jugendlicher auch schon immer geangelt und einen "Angelschein" besessen und möchte wieder anfangen. Nun will ich meinen seit 1991 abgelaufenen Schein verlängern lassen. Geht das, oder muss ich die Fischereiprüfung ablegen? 
Es ist ja nicht so, daß mich der Kurs und die anschließende Prüfung stören, aber der komplette Kurs soll 220€ kosten. Wäre schön, wenn ich mir das Geld sparen könnte.
Ich wohne in Hessen.

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Kann Fischereischein verlängert werden?*

Also in berlin ist es keine Problem den schein zu verlängern....zum fischereiamt gehen...eine Bearbeitungsgebühr zahlen und fertig. Wie es in hessen aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. wollte dir nur mal n bissel hoffnung machen.


----------



## JimKnopf74 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Kann Fischereischein verlängert werden?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Roeller (31. August 2008)

*AW: Kann Fischereischein verlängert werden?*

also ich hatte nach längerer nicht angel zeit meinen in BW gemachten fischereischein in nrw aufm rathaus verlängern lassen, bzw es wurde mir ein komplett neuer ausgestellt.
brauchst lediglich diesen prüfungsnachweiß vorlegen


----------



## Ruffneck (31. August 2008)

*AW: Kann Fischereischein verlängert werden?*

Hallo JimKnopf74,

wohne auch in Hessen! Musst einfach nur mit deinem Prüfungsnachweis, sofern du noch einen hast, auf die Stadtverwaltung gehen und Dir einen Neuen holen. ( Natürlich musst du noch eine Gebühr entrichten  ) 
Wenn du einen kulanten Beamten erwischst reicht sogar der abgelaufene Fischereischein!

MkG Ruffneck


----------



## JimKnopf74 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Kann Fischereischein verlängert werden?*

Dankeschön für Eure Antworten.
Leider habe ich keinen Prüfungsnachweis, da man damals keine Prüfung brauchte um einen Angelschein zu bekommen.
Ich werde es einfach mal bei der Gemeindeverwaltung versuchen. Vielleicht klappt es ja.

Schönen Abend noch!!!!


----------



## Roeller (31. August 2008)

*AW: Kann Fischereischein verlängert werden?*

|bigeyes wie lang is das denn her das du deinen schein beantrag hast?
bei mir isses inzw auch schon 12 jahre her das ich die prüfung abgelegt habe... das mistding war auch nicht mehr auffindbar *schäm*. habe dann aber vom landratsamt ein duplikat bekommen...


----------



## Doanaplantscha (1. September 2008)

*AW: Kann Fischereischein verlängert werden?*

Wie es in Hessen geregelt ist weiß ich nicht, aber so wie ich das bei dir vermute, wäre es bei uns in Bayern nicht möglich einen Fischereischein zu bekommen, in Hessen wird es wohl auch so der Fall sein.

Ich denke du hattest damals einen J*ugendfischereischein*, für den keine Fischerprüfung notwendig ist. Wenn du jetzt als Erwachsener einen Fischereischein haben willst, egal ob du vorher einen gültigen Jugendfischereischein hattest oder nicht, brauchst du einen Nachweis für die bestandene Fischerprüfung. Wenn du diese nicht abgelegt hast, gibts auch keinen Fischereischein.
Solltest du nur das Prüfungszeugnis verschludert haben, kriegts du eine Kopie davon bei der Fischereibehörde.


----------



## Ottmar (1. September 2008)

*AW: Kann Fischereischein verlängert werden?*

Hi Boardis 
Ich habe dazu auch mal eine Frage. Gilt die Fischerreiprüfung auch in anderen Bundesländer
                                                                               MFG
                                                                                     Ottmar


----------



## Doanaplantscha (1. September 2008)

*AW: Kann Fischereischein verlängert werden?*

Ist zwar ein anderes Board |rolleyes

aber hier ist eine Übersicht der Bestimmungen der verschiedenen Bundesländer:

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischereischein.php


----------



## ernie1973 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Kann Fischereischein verlängert werden?*

Also - wie schon richtig geschrieben wurde kommt das nur darauf an, ob Du damals schon eine Prüfung abgelegt hattest, oder ob Du lediglich einen Jugendfischereischein hattest, der bis zu einem gewissen Alter auch ohne Prüfung ausgegeben wird!

Sollte eine Prüfbescheinigung vorhanden sein, so geht eine Verlängerung damit ganz problemlos, da die abgelegte Prüfung ein Leben lang gilt!

Ernie


----------

